# New 9.0 server install



## breese (Aug 26, 2011)

I just did a fresh server install with the latest 9.0 dvd.
While I made changes to the slices sizes I do not understand the devfs


```
/dev/label/rootfs0   9.6G  113M  8.7G  1%   /
devfs                1.0k  1.0k    0B  100% /dev
/dev/label/var0       11G  156M   10G  1%   /var
/dev/label/usr0       37G  1.1G   33G  3%   /usr
```
swap space is just over 9G
What is devfs and should it be at 100% right from install?

I also tried to do `freebsd-update fetch install`

```
found 4 mirrors
update4.FreeBSD.org failed
update5.FreeBSD.org failed
update3.FreeBSD.org failed
update2.FreeBSD.org failed
```

`portsnap fetch extract all` worked as expected

I am also seeing the lock order reveral reported in another thread

thanks for the help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2011)

breese said:
			
		

> What is devfs and should it be at 100% right from install?


devfs(5) and yes, that's normal.


----------

